# Landon Donovan is back!!



## amsoiltek (Sep 8, 2016)

WOW
http://www.espnfc.com/major-league-soccer/story/2946015/landon-donovan-ends-retirement-to-rejoin-la-galaxy


----------



## Sped (Sep 8, 2016)

that's not going to end well.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2016)

amsoiltek said:


> WOW
> http://www.espnfc.com/major-league-soccer/story/2946015/landon-donovan-ends-retirement-to-rejoin-la-galaxy


Nobody in Galaxy's top PDA team can match a small, slowed-down, 34 year old?


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 9, 2016)

Despiration for both parties.


----------



## Jairzinho (Oct 6, 2016)

Just plain sad.


----------

